# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Backward amplexus??

## LunaDay

My dwarf frogs have been going at it for a while now...only backwards. The female seems as if she is trying to get away but the male is unrelenting. Should I separate them?

----------


## Ryan

Hi there
If you have no egg production within two days, then i would separate them, breeing can
 be very stressful on the female and may weaken her immune system from the stress.

----------

